# ps3 flashing red



## Jim Howard (Oct 26, 2010)

I hope I can get help here. My stepkids ps3 bit the dust with the flashing ylod. We reflowed it, and when it was back together, we tried it out. at first it started up, then went off. Then, it wouldn't even turn on at all. about a month later (yesterday) I took it apart, checked all connections, and tried it again. Well, it started with the green light, and flashing blue light....then after a few seconds, it went to a flashing red light.

My stepson said he did some research and wad informed it was the power supply. So we were looking for one, but I decided to check here before spending the money and maybe finding out it wasn't that after all.

Does anyone have an idea what the flashing red light might mean in this case? It can't be hot because it never starts up.

?????thanks in advance for any help. This forum has been a big help in the tv repair department.

JIm


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Some of the most common YLOD causes are usually the CELL/RSX separate from the motherboard or something inside the PSU goes (fuse, partial power, cap, etc...). The problem here is that with YLOD it's really a General Hardware Failure so you'll really have to troubleshoot everything to determine the cause.


----------



## Jim Howard (Oct 26, 2010)

just for clarification. it does not flash yellow now....only red, AFTER green with flashing blue....Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

When you turn it on from stand-by mode does it go green/blue light, 3beeps and then red?


----------



## Jim Howard (Oct 26, 2010)

when it is turned on, switch in back, it goes green with blue flashing...then it goes flashing red, no beeps.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

From what your describing it's internal component failure, you will need to test the power supply with a multimeter in order to be sure that it's the offending party.


----------



## Jim Howard (Oct 26, 2010)

does anyone have the readings at the different output points? I do have a digital multimeter.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

What is the model number of your PSU? It should say something like APS or EADP then model number on the underside.


----------



## Jim Howard (Oct 26, 2010)

aps-231


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok the APS-231 the outputs on the underside will be 12v and for the pinouts 

Pinouts


Power Switch (+3,3V)
 Ground
 Ground
 +5V DC
 +5V DC


----------

